# potato soup



## Delbert Ealy (Mar 8, 2011)

So I'm off today, the wife is working and I'm cooking my families favorite dish. 
5 lbs of potatoes diced
8 cups of water
1 lb of bacon
6 green onions chopped
1 cup heavy cream
4 oz parm
8 oz mozzarella

I dice the potatoes and chop the onions and put them in a large pot with the water and cook the sh!t out of them. Ok so I cook them until they start to slip the skins and the water starts to thicken.
In the meantime cook the bacon until crisp, drain and crumble.
After potatoes are cooked add in all the other ingredients and stir until cheeses are melted.
Serve.
I made this with ham as well, but everyone likes the bacon better.
I made peanut butter no-bake cookies for dessert.


----------



## spinblue (Mar 8, 2011)

Well played Delbert.

I've noticed in the last bag of potato's I got, an off taste. They taste good mashed but raw, they're just didn't do it for me. It's missing that true potato flavor.


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 8, 2011)

Not to hijack your thread but I made some poatato soup the other day. It couldn' have been easier-used some leftover mashed potatoes i had. It was great and very fast ryan


----------



## DWSmith (Mar 8, 2011)

BINGO! Have had a taste for some potato soup and the wife and I both thought about making some recently. I'll try the above recipe.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 8, 2011)

Potato soup is one of my favorite things in the world. That looks like about 2 servings, I thought you were a family of six  I use chicken stock or whatever fresh stock I might have, and since leeks are my favorite vegetable, I use plenty of those instead of the green onions, but otherwise it's the same concept. Now I need to go and get lunch.

Stefan


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Mar 8, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Potato soup is one of my favorite things in the world. That looks like about 2 servings, I thought you were a family of six  I use chicken stock or whatever fresh stock I might have, and since leeks are my favorite vegetable, I use plenty of those instead of the green onions, but otherwise it's the same concept. Now I need to go and get lunch.
> 
> Stefan




Stefan,
The first time I made this I got 2 nights meals out of it, not anymore. My 2 eight year old girls eat more of this than I do.
It does benefit from some pepper, but I don't add it into the pot, because my wife is allergic to pepper.

I think it would be great with leeks, I havn't tried it than way because my wife likes green onions better.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 8, 2011)

I like to start by dicing raw bacon and sweating them out in the pot first then adding the onions to the bacon with the bacon grease and let it cook together. This builds your layers of flavors nicely. Then I usually use chicken stock in place of just water for more flavor. Can't go wrong with cheddar either. Question, are you blending this as well? I usually blend and strain, then add some more crisp diced bacon and sliced scallion for texture. Then serve with a nice crusty bread... mmmm


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 8, 2011)

I start mine with a soffritto of fine brunoise of carrots celery and onion, sautéed till quite soft- it disappears into the soup and provides a nice flavor base. I haven't tried adding mozzarella, I will try that next time!


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Mar 8, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> I like to start by dicing raw bacon and sweating them out in the pot first then adding the onions to the bacon with the bacon grease and let it cook together. This builds your layers of flavors nicely. Then I usually use chicken stock in place of just water for more flavor. Can't go wrong with cheddar either. Question, are you blending this as well? I usually blend and strain, then add some more crisp diced bacon and sliced scallion for texture. Then serve with a nice crusty bread... mmmm



I do that when I make stew, and when I am using full sized onions. I don't want to lose any color from the grren onions.
I don't blend, my wife likes the chunks of potato.

The chees is nice for both texture and flavor, it is almost thick enough to eat with a fork.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 8, 2011)

You're right I meant regular spanish onions in with the bacon. Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## Audi's or knives (Mar 8, 2011)

I do my potato soup similar to Stefan's with the leeks. I also throw some diced or sliced chorizo in there instead of bacon, either grilled or pan fried, can't go wrong with chorizo.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, the closest thing to soup I've ever made has been chili. You have sold me on making this on my next day off, thank you!


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm making the potato soup right this minute. I will post pictures detailing my adventure later, cheers.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 17, 2011)

Today for our soup de jour I did creamy potato with Guinness and aged Irish cheddar. Sauteed shallots, carrots, and the potatoes until they were soft, added Guinness, salt, pepper, and worcestershire, then brought to a simmer. Hit it with the immersion blender, added a bit of cream, and pushed it through the chinoise before bringing it back to temp, then slowly stirred in the 2 year Irish cheddar. Served with a sprinkle of scallions and bacon crumbles. Salty and stout potato goodness. Yum.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I finally got around to uploading my photos from my potato soup adventure, I hope you enjoy.

1. I started rendering some high quality smoked pepper bacon





2. Then I added my mirepoix and scraped up what was left of the bacon once I had taken it out.





3. A quick shot of the primary tool of the day, my Fujiwara FKH 210mm Gyuto





4. I then added one bottle of Newcastle beer and 8 cups of low sodium chicken stock to the mirepoix and diced red potatos





5. My sous chef Zoey, she does a great job of making sure to alert me if things are about to burn.





6. Crispy bacon waiting to be added as a final garnish, so tempting for both my sous and myself to snack on.





7. Here is the final result with finely minced chive and bacon garnish, we sure did enjoy this, thanks again Delbert.


----------

